# What Is An Abt?



## fdiesel95 (Jan 30, 2008)

I Saw This Type Of Food On A Website And Would Like To Know
What They Are, What's In Them, And How To Make Them. They Do Look Delicious.
Thanks, Fd.


----------



## pitrow (Jan 30, 2008)

ABT = Atomic Buffalo Turd. Basically a Jalapeño stuffed with whatever you fancy, wrapped in bacon and smoked.  There's plenty of ideas and techniques on  how to make them on here, have a look around.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 30, 2008)

stuffed jalopenoes or your choice of peppers there will be a lot of replies to your ? and lots of recipies and they are all kick ***.


----------



## abelman (Jan 30, 2008)

It stands for Atomic Buffalo Turd. Essentially, it's a Jalapeno pepper stuffed with all sorts of differnt things. Some have little smokies on them, some are wrapped in bacon and some have both. Some like to smoke thme, others like to grill them, or both. In short, your imagination is the only obstacle.

Here's a good place to look to see what others have said:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=12317

Good luck and look forward to hearing what you come up with.


----------



## bossman (Jan 30, 2008)

Any Questions??


----------



## fdiesel95 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank You Very Much. I'm Going To Try Them This Sunday For The Superbowl. Thanks Again, Fd. 

Ps: All Of You Peeps Here Rock!!!!!!!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 31, 2008)

Lots of good recipes on the here and also lots of great tips on how to stuff them and cook them also. No stupid questions on this site. 

Kookie


----------



## kookie (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes that is true. I know that and I either use it or do it the old fashion way and read all the posts on the site till I find what I am looking for. I just meant we all started out as newbies at sometime and if it wasn't for someone more experienced we would all still be newbies. 
 I myself I love just reading everyones post and learning for all the advice given out by everyone. 

Kookie


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 31, 2008)

My 2 cents===TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



  SINCE YA ALREADY GOT THE REAL DESCRIPTION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k5yac (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, I concur... totally awesome! I did my first ABTs last weekend, and everyone that had some thought they were great too. I'm making a couple dozen for the super bowl. 

I know there are tons of recipies, but here is how simple mine was (not taking claim for it)... 

Cream Cheese (softened a few seconds in the microwave)
Shredded Sharp Cheddar (mixed into softened cream cheese) 

I don't really think the amounts are too critical, just so long as you end up with a useable filling. I stuffed jalapeno halves with the cheese mix and wrapped each with a strip of thick cut bacon. Smoked for 1 - 1.5 hours... DE-licious.


----------



## flash (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't be afraid to try them in a gasser also. Around 325Âº for 40 to 45 minutes.


----------

